# just failed an exam :(



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I got about a 50% on the final exam
I was already in a depressive mood but when it rains it really does pour 
:rain 

if I don't the friends, the personality, the people skills, or whatever else I lack, the least I can do is get good grades so that I can become successful through education. I can't even do that... I'm aiming for a good career and a good graduate school to make up for everything else I lack in my life.. that's the only way it will make me somewhat happy :sigh


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

:hug I'm sorry to hear that. Failing an exam is *not *the end of the world though. I hope you manage to rebound from this and carry on with your education  I really believe it's worth it.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I feel for you, I know what you're feeling, as I just screwed up an exam today 

Try not to think about it, do something to get your mind off it.


----------



## josedoad (Oct 13, 2010)

Failing in exams is not the end of the world. Just try to relax. Go out to a eating place and eat something... try to clear it in your next attempt.

------------------------------
Bye Bye Exam Anxiety and Depression - Learn from my experiences :yes

EDIT : i am sorry , it was blogspot.com and not blogpsot


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

Is there any way you can resit? I've failed a couple of times and resat and got good marks. 
Even if you can't, though, it's not the end of the world. You can do other exams, do well in those. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

I have failed plenty of tests in my 4 years of college and I always feel like a horrible piece of **** after but its just motivation to do better on the next test, although it may feel like the end of the world it isn't. Study hard for the next test and you can probably still do well in the class.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I think writing an exam that you are fairly sure you are going to fail is the worst place to be in. I wrote a final exam last year that was pure torture. It was built up as the hard exam i'll have to take of the year. The students a year ahead of us kept telling us that it was impossible, it was so long and hard. I brushed those comments off because usually they are really built up. 

Oh how I was wrong.

The Class was Basic Fundamentals of Structural design. Pretty much our introduction to structural design. The assignment question (notice only one question) would take upwards of 4-5 hours, 4 people working together and a tutorial designed to help us out. We had those once every two weeks. They weren't that bad. The concrete design questions were very confusing and easy to mess up. And not to meantion lots and lots of math. 

The final was literally 6 new assignment questions. We had 3 hours to do 6 questions that usually took me and my friends 4 hours, EACH! And the best part? You have to pass the final to pass the course.

I think I only answered 60% of the test and was pretty sure I only got about 50% of that right. The end of that exam left me feeling physically ill. I worried about it for a whole month. My biggest problem was lack of studying... but I know that feeling well and it is terrible. My friends kept telling me I did fine, that I would pass. But I was so demoralized that I was sure I would have to retake the course, be unable to go on an internship etc. etc. Turns out everyone did poorly and the prof had to mad curve the marks. I passed but I still remember that horrible feeling. 

(I still think I failed and that my prof was pitying me or something)


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

What's the average? What's the class policy on dropping exams/make up exams? 

I remember in my physics class we had one exam where the average was, no joke, 33%. I somehow managed to get a 20%, so that was my drop. I think I ended up with a 60% in the class and still got an A. I learned nothing in that class btw.


----------

